# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  عدم اعمال نمرات ترمیم شده!!!!!!!!!

## amirhosseinR

اقا من در قسمت کارنامه کنکورم میزنم مشاهده سوابق تحصیلی این میاد
اطلاعات سوابق تحصيلي شما که از سوي آموزش و پرورش در اختيار سازمان سنجش قرار گرفته است ،به شرح ذيل مي باشد.......
و بعد نمرات سوممو نوشته درحالیه من به بدبختی رفتم و اینا رو ترمیم کردم ولی نمرات ترمیمی رو لحاظ نکرده
واسه تاثیر معدلمم فقط نوشته مثبت پیش که بخاطر همینه
چرا اینطوریه؟؟؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

امیرحسین رتبت چند شد؟

----------


## amirhosseinR

> امیرحسین رتبت چند شد؟


نگو که دلم خونه
شیمی 94 رو 90 زدم ولی 95 شده 69
همه ی تخمین رتبه هام زیر هزار بود حتی زیر پونصد هم زیاد داشتم اونوقت شدم 2970 سهمیه
اخه من از چی بگم؟؟؟؟اینا حق من نیست

----------


## ehsan7777777

> اقا من در قسمت کارنامه کنکورم میزنم مشاهده سوابق تحصیلی این میاد
> اطلاعات سوابق تحصيلي شما که از سوي آموزش و پرورش در اختيار سازمان سنجش قرار گرفته است ،به شرح ذيل مي باشد.......
> و بعد نمرات سوممو نوشته درحالیه من به بدبختی رفتم و اینا رو ترمیم کردم ولی نمرات ترمیمی رو لحاظ نکرده
> واسه تاثیر معدلمم فقط نوشته مثبت پیش که بخاطر همینه
> چرا اینطوریه؟؟؟؟



سلام 

می تونم بپرسم شما شهریور یا دی  94 واسه ترمیم اقدام کردین یا خرداد 95 ... ؟؟؟
آخه یکی از دوستام دی 94 واسه ترمیم اقدام کرد و نمره های جدیدش دقیقا لحاظ شد ...

----------


## amirhosseinR

> سلام 
> 
> می تونم بپرسم شما شهریور یا دی  94 واسه ترمیم اقدام کردین یا خرداد 95 ... ؟؟؟
> آخه یکی از دوستام دی 94 واسه ترمیم اقدام کرد و نمره های جدیدش دقیقا لحاظ شد ...


دی 94؟؟؟؟؟اون موقع که هنوز بخشنامه ترمیم نیومده بود چه بسه به اجرا....
از خرداد 95 اجرایی شد منم خرداد امتحان دادم

----------


## Miss.Dr

وختی شما نمراتتون رو تایید کردید زمان ثبت نام
همون ها فقط لحاظ میشه.
این سیاستشون بود
الکی ترمیم خرداد گذاشتن

----------


## amir200012

برا منم ک لحاظ نشد

----------


## amirhosseinR

> وختی شما نمراتتون رو تایید کردید زمان ثبت نام
> همون ها فقط لحاظ میشه.
> این سیاستشون بود
> الکی ترمیم خرداد گذاشتن


ولی این کارشون اصلا درست نیست....................من دوستام نشستن جمع بندی کردن ولی من رفتم ترمیم....دقیقا 14 روز پشت سر هم هرروز یا امتحان نهایی سوم و پیش بود یا ازمون جامع.....حتی حموم نتوستم برم.....خیلی سخت گذشت این 14 روز ترمیم

----------


## سفیدک

اینکه توی کارنامه نوشته سوابق تحصیلی فاقد تاثیر مثبته ینی چی
متوجه نمیشم،مگع قرار نبود فقط تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه

----------


## mpaarshin

باید به بچه های خرداد حق ترمیم رو برگردونن چون هیچی دستشون نیومده
تو دیپکد تغییر کرده؟

----------


## mpaarshin

باید به بچه های خرداد حق ترمیم رو برگردونن چون هیچی دستشون نیومده
تو دیپکد تغییر کرده؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ولی این کارشون اصلا درست نیست....................من دوستام نشستن جمع بندی کردن ولی من رفتم ترمیم....دقیقا 14 روز پشت سر هم هرروز یا امتحان نهایی سوم و پیش بود یا ازمون جامع.....حتی حموم نتوستم برم.....خیلی سخت گذشت این 14 روز ترمیم


نمرات رو اعمال هم میکردن تاثیر نمیخورد . توی تاپیک یه نفر با معدل 19.5 کارنامش بدون تاثیر بود !!
کنکور امسال فرمش تغییر کرده اینکه رتبتون اینجور شده عادیه ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اینکه توی کارنامه نوشته سوابق تحصیلی فاقد تاثیر مثبته ینی چی
> متوجه نمیشم،مگع قرار نبود فقط تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه


یعنی اگه تاثیر میدادن رتبتون بد تر میشد .

----------


## سفیدک

بچه ها خاهش میکنم یکی جواب بده
یکی از دوستام ک رشتش ریاضی بوده،کنکور تحربی داده
میکه تو کارنامش نوشته ک معدل پیش دانشگاهیشو تاثیر ندادن

قضیش چیه؟؟

----------

